# Question about cue sheets for TV commercial



## TehComposerer (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm pretty new to this whole music licensing thing and I could use some help. I have a client who wants to use one of my cues in a commercial on TV in Canada (this is a direct license, not via a library). I’ve heard that commercials often don’t earn backend, though it’s my understanding that the client must file a cue sheet with my PRO for any broadcast use. Is this correct?

Also, would I have to register the cue with my PRO first (it’s an orchestral piece, no vocals).

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## studioj (Sep 10, 2011)

Try to obtain information on the "media buy" from the client that you can provide to the PRO. You can even make it a clause in the license that they are required to provide this on request. When you register the music with your PRO include a copy of the license, the music mp3, and the commercial itself. 

On a separate note, I know I've had spots air in Canada but I don't believe I've seen much in terms of ascap royalties from them. Maybe someone with more canadian experience can chime in.

I find that half of my clients rarely file anything when it comes to the PRO's. I use an agency to track this stuff now and it has improved my ascap take considerably.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 10, 2011)

Personally, in most cases i license the music for a year or two and charge for usage, but do not get any residuals on the back end...


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 10, 2011)

I never bother filing commercials with ASCAP any more. I should, because although the money is low, it's better than nothing. But still . . . it's pretty low. I don't think I've ever made even a thousand bucks in ASCAP royalties on a commercial. And to even get those few hundred dollars (often only 10 dollars or less, though) usually involves a lot of work hounding the agency to give me the media buy schedule that studioj explained. I like his idea about including a clause in the contract, by the way. Otherwise it can be a real PIA trying to get that buy schedule.

If you have the time, though, it certainly doesn't hurt to go through the process.


----------



## TehComposerer (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys.

Charles


----------

